# mounting a transducer



## djetwell (May 19, 2014)

Hi All
I've just got a Lowrance 3, I mounted the transducer inside the hull facing straight down in clear silicone , it had bubbles and didn't work very well at all , is it better to just to just lay the transducer flat inside the hull with a thin layer of silicone to keep it in place ? does it have to have silicone all over it to get a signal trough the hull.This is turning into a real problem , there seems to be so many different ways, all I want is to get the transducer fitted and go fishing , can anyone help me please.
Regards 
Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Welcome to the forum.

I tried to find a useful video but didn't have any luck and am tired of listening to boring voices rabbit on giving unnecessary detail. So, here's a few words that assume you've done it before and know the basics:

- Use a high density foam frame with the cutout for the transducer a fraction larger (Silicone in place using a thin smear of silicone all round the bottom edge the day before).
- Warm the silicone (I heard this after doing mine and did not hear how - maybe place the tube in the sun for a couple of hours???).
- Squeeze the silicone into the frame being careful to do it in one continuous squeeze (i.e. don't take the nozzle away, have a look, add more etc). 
- When putting the transducer in, place it on an angle to start and roll it into the silicone (I put the stem in first and rolled the other end down rather than side-to-side but I doubt that matters).

HINT: don't forget to include a fuse in the system to protect the electronics.

I'm not sure how much silicone to use. Mine overflowed the frame. My guess is half way would be enough.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

You can also do a wet mount. Simply wedge the transducer into the cut out and fill with water. Works a treat, and I can guarantee you won't have any problems with bubbles.


----------

